# IWB Holsters



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

I am looking for peoples opinions / suggestions on this one. I am looking for a IWB holster that I can use for my XD 9mmsc and a XD .40. I have found tons of them on the web but I just dont want to buy somthing that is junk and then be stuck with it.

Any Help would be Helpful.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am quite pleased with my Galco "Summer Comfort" IWB's. I have one for my M&P40 and another for my GP100. A friend tried mine and then purchased one for his Glock.

I wear one all day and almost forget it's there.

They are around $60


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought the Canute model from UBG holsters. http://www.ubgholsters.com/index.html

Originally bought it for my XD40 service, but when I went to the XD9SC, I just kept using the holster even though it's a bit longer than necessary for the SC. I've had it for over a year now and still recommend it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I really like my Crossbreed Supertuck. Most comfortable IWB I've used. Use it for the XD 45C that's my EDC.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I purchased a Crossbreed super tuck but sent it back for a Comp-Tac MTAC IWB. Here's why-










When I went to draw the gun from the holster my RH middle finger (the top finger on the pistiol grip under the trigger guard) would dig the first and second knuckles into the edge of the Kydex holster which IMO came too far up the trigger guard to the pistol grip. The leather backer was not a problem just the Kydex molded pocket. I could not get a good full three finger grip on the pistol and it felt like I would fumble if I had to draw quick.

The Kydex could not be cut down away for addtional finger clearance without comprimising the integrity of the Kydex at the top rivet.

I liked it otherwise!










The Comp-Tac MTAC IWB may have the same problem but it can be shaved down for added finger clearance due to its Kydex attachment design.
Not a Sig shown in Holster










The pig skin leather and the old style belt clips are shown in this photo.










Sig P229R with more knuckle clearance at grip. Feels much better.










Sig P229R The knuckle does rub just slightly but not bad enough to complain. I might cut the Kydex down just a bit more in the future if needed.










I have it adjusted so the Kydex sits about a half inch over my belt and at a slight forward cant for a 3:30 to 4:00 position.
I adjusted the pistol pinch screws near the trigger so when the pistol is drawn it has proper resistance.
I can grip the pistol well. It conceals well under my biker jacket and I can sit on the bikes seat comfortably.
I will need to trim off the excess length on the forward holster belt clip, it lightly sticks me in the leg when I sit.
The holster clips look more like normal belt loops drawing less attention to them. The pig skin leather backer against your skin feels great!
It allows for good normal shirt tucks and my wife had no clue I was carrying.
One other thing on the Comp-Tac MTAC IWB is you can use it for different guns by buying just a new Kydex piece. XD9sc or Sig.

I like it! The MTAC is very comfortable and adjustable at about $12 more than the Crossbreed Supertuck.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use a Gould & Goodrich Model 810 Inside Pants Holster. It's the best out of a few IWB I have here. I've tried about everything before making up my mind.


















I have a Bianchi that has a thumb break on it but rather than the 2 straps it has one big one and it seems to move around more than I would like. I few friends of mine have them though and love them. To me you can't beat a Gould holster. I have several and have never been disappointed.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> I really like my Crossbreed Supertuck. Most comfortable IWB I've used. Use it for the XD 45C that's my EDC.


+1, very comfy


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Another vote for the crossbreed super tuck


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Brommeland Gunleathers hands down...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Brommeland Gunleathers hands down...


To which you'll need to go here, http://www.coalcreekarmory.com/holsters_brommeland.html , unless you want to wait a year+ for Gary to make yours specifically. I literally waited over a year for one I had on order and finally canceled because I couldn't stand using my CTAC any more. Gary was great in refunding my money (although I never liked the idea of pre-paying for a product that wasn't ready to ship) and that's when he told me about Coal Creek.


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Brommeland Gunleathers hands down...


I was looking at his web site. Are these tucable?


----------



## Backlash (Dec 14, 2008)

D.M. Bullard Tuckable IWB holster w/ adjustable cant and his belt.

Just got it today so I cant give you any feed back other than I am going to order a belt loop and replace the metal clip.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

its unfortunate that Bigdog parted with his CB but its important to have whats works bets for you and the MTAC is definately a good choice! However i have to give a +1 to the supertuck! i also have a xd9sc and carry it in a supertuck at about 4 oclock. its very comfortable and conceals well. plus their CS is amazing.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe the Crossbreed Kydex mold and cut design might be slightly different for other guns. But in my case with the finger clearance problem and others, the Crossbreed Supertuck was returned.

The Minotaur MTAC cost $12 more for a reason. Deservingly so.


----------

